# Injured Dolphin rescued by Diver - Hawaii.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Enjoy.....

http://twistedsifter.com/videos/injured-dolphin-approaches-diver-for-help/


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I watched this a few days ago. Very cool video.
Thanks for sharing.
--
Paul


----------

